# Game reports: talks heat up with Nets



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

If I heard it right (multi-tasking), Canzano announced before break taht talks are heating up with the Nets:

#10 and Hassel for #13 Jack and someone else?

Blazers targeting Augustin at the #10.


I only heard the trailer before commercial break, can anyone add?


----------



## AudieNorris (Jun 29, 2006)

How is hassel better than jack? How is moving up a puny three spots worth a trade?


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Don't know who the other player would be, but KP and the gang must really love Augustin. I think I'd do it too, essentially swapping Jack for Augustin.


----------



## kressmi (Dec 12, 2007)

the rumored trade was #10 and Hassel for #13, Jack and #33

Moving up 3 spots, should be enough to net DJ Augustin. 

But if Indiana did Trade for TJ Ford maybe you don't need to move to 10 to get him.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

AudieNorris said:


> How is hassel better than jack? How is moving up a puny three spots worth a trade?


Because if they want Augustin they probably need to move up to #10. Augustin probably won't be available at #13. I heard it was #13, #33 and Jack for #10 and Hassell but that doesn't work in the trade machine. NJ has a trade exceptions. Could they trade the exception to use to use on Hassell?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Small PG's are a concern to me. I, personally have no beef with them, but I could see people complaining about his size like they did with Damon. If the guy can play, let's get him.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

kressmi said:


> the rumored trade was #10 and Hassel for #13, Jack and #33
> 
> Moving up 3 spots, should be enough to net DJ Augustin.
> 
> But if Indiana did Trade for TJ Ford maybe you don't need to move to 10 to get him.


Thanks . . . that's right it was a #33.

They are talking about now and saying this rumor is popping up on yahoo too and has some credibility to it(for a rumor)

Edit: NEW YORK – The Portland Trail Blazers have intensified discussions with the New Jersey Nets about moving up into the 10th pick of the NBA draft with intentions of taking Texas point guard D.J. Augustin, league sources told Yahoo! Sports on Wednesday.

The Blazers would send the 13th and 33rd picks in Thursday’s draft, along with guard Jarrett Jack, to the Nets. New Jersey also would send guard Trenton Hassell to the Blazers.

Portland GM Kevin Pritchard had been counting on beating out Indiana for Augustin, but the Pacers likely no longer have that great a need for Augustin after agreeing in principle to trade Jermaine O’Neal to Toronto for point guard T.J. Ford, center Rasho Nesterovic and the No. 17 pick.

Nevertheless, one Western Conference executive warned that he believed Charlotte could make Augustin, the 5-foot-10 point guard, a surprise choice at No. 9.

Portland has had discussions with several teams about moving up in the draft, but a deal with the Nets appears to the strongest possibility now.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...w-portlandnetstrade062508&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

kressmi said:


> But if Indiana did Trade for TJ Ford maybe you don't need to move to 10 to get him.


There's another rumor that Sacto wants him at #12.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Not a fan of small guards, but the thing is that you don't see PG's posting up and abusing smaller guards that much. It's more important that he be able to be quick enough to prevent the penetration of Paul/Parker/Rose/Williams/Harris.

Most of those PG's aren't known for their outside shooting either. If we get a PG who can hit the outside shot then I'm down.

Remember, Augustine was the best PG in the nation this year, and he's friends with LMA I'm sure.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

i'd do it...dont forget hassell is a lock down defender,


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

That would be an excellent trade for Portland. The Blazers can't use all their second round picks, they move up a few spots and Hassle gives them something they do not have. (A defensive stopper at the SG position comming off the bench who will be happy with his role)

In addition I have been seeing a few mocks that possibly have Gordon and Westbrook, or Bayless slipping to #10. Never know!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

AudieNorris said:


> How is hassel better than jack? How is moving up a puny three spots worth a trade?


1. Better defender
2. Better contract
3. Better draft pick involved
4. Doesn't turn the ball over in crucial times


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> 1. Better defender
> 2. Better contract
> 3. Better draft pick involved
> 4. Doesn't turn the ball over in crucial times


How is Hassells contract better than Jacks?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm nothing approaching a fan of Augustin, but I guess it would be hard to argue against this deal... Jack probably doesn't have a role on this team, and if KP really has DJ as his second-highest-rated prospect they saw, then the deal makes sense.

Ed O.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Hassels contract is better than Jacks? lol


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

Who cares about Hassel. New Jersey could give us a bag of peanuts and #10 for #33/#13/Jack and I would be one happy fan. Getting rid of Jack is incentive enough.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Jack would be gone... DO IT!!!!

It will be funny to see Hassel in a Blazer uniform again... lol remember the press conference we annouced he signed with us only to have T-Wolve match? That was a strange one.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

It is simple. Our current PG stink, and we need to upgrade, even if it is for a smaller guard. How many games last year that the PG play cost the Blazers? I don't want to watch that again, do any of you? I am fine with Blake as the backup, he played better than Jack. But the upgrade is needed. I have a hard time even envisioning a player who could not at least play as well as they did last year.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

ehizzy3 said:


> i'd do it...dont forget hassell is a lock down defender,


Hassel was a lock down defender 4 years ago is more like it. :biggrin:


----------



## Dessakill (Jun 24, 2007)

Hassell is servicible AND we get Jarrett off the roster AND get DJ? Count me in.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Don't the Blazers have like 10% of the picks in this draft now...:azdaja:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

IF this even happens, who's PT would Hassell be taking?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> IF this even happens, who's PT would Hassell be taking?


Josh McRoberts:biggrin:


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> IF this even happens, who's PT would Hassell be taking?


Probably nobody's. I don't know that we should get really excited about getting Jarrett Jack off the roster for Hassell. Besides, he's $4.35 million against the cap for two years. Getting whatever else we get for Jack would be the meat of this deal.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> IF this even happens, who's PT would Hassell be taking?


Well I looked up his stats . . . he only averaged 11 mins a game last year in 26 games with little stats to speak of. Maybe injuries dragged him down, but I don't think Hassell has much game left.

They might just pull a Francis and buy him out or waive him . . . it's nice to have rich owner.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah the only reason NJ makes the deal is to get rid of Hassle's contract. Sounds good to me. He is no Francis in terms of a distraction, but I guess if we really really needed the roster spot than we could waive him, but I think he fits a role just fine. Even if he is expensive for that role.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

People are forgetting that Hassell has a much larger contract than Jack. 

I think the most likley deal is Jarrett Jack, #13 and #33 for Mo Ager and #10. We would then waive Ager. 

NJ does it depending on whether or not Danilo is picked at #6 to NYK. If he is not, I fully expect him to fall all the way to #13. A deal like this gets them a backup PG, and another asset in the 2nd round while still getting the player they want. 

For the Blazers, I would not be dissapointed at all in this trade but I hope its not for DJ.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Chad Ford says the player is Mo Ager, not Hassell. We might have to throw in another scrub to make that work.

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draf...ry?columnist=ford_chad&page=Draf****ch-080625

I would much prefer Ager to Hassell. I would screw with the cap room plan if it got us someone like Devin Harris, but not to move up 3 spots in the draft.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I'd rather pick Eric Gordon at 10. DraftExpress has him falling to 10. I am still on the fence on DJ Augustin. Still would rather move up to get Westbrook!


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

MAS RipCity said:


> I'd rather pick Eric Gordon at 10. DraftExpress has him falling to 10. I am still on the fence on DJ Augustin. Still would rather move up to get Westbrook!


In a heart beat. Gordon would be my choice even ahead of Westbrook. And I like Westbrook.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

It has to be Ager, Hassell doesn't work.


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

Didn't we once have a press conference announcing that we signed Hassell?

Man, the old regime was a joke!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Stevenson said:


> Didn't we once have a press conference announcing that we signed Hassell?
> 
> Man, the old regime was a joke!


And one for our NEW coach Ivaroni!


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Our GM Rod Thorn has flat out said Gallinari will be taken by the Knicks.

That might be more incentive to do the deal for the Nets, considering the next group of guys after him, excluding Bayless and Lopez, are all about the same.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

You guys really need to trust KP. He has a great eye for talent. If DJ is the guy, DJ is the guy. Of course, it's possible that LMA has been doing subliminal suggestion while KP sleeps on the Blazers plane.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

The more I've thought about DJ the more I think he'd probably work out just fine. I can easily see DJ manning the point for large stretches of the game and in the fourth quarter, large doses of Roy and Rudy with Brandon playing the point. I'm sure Nate would find ways to rotate guys to maximize matchups ... hell who knows, maybe Brandon even plays a little bit of defacto point forward with Rudy and DJ on the floor at the same time.

It's going to be interesting being at LMA's draft party tomorrow, especially if KP really does manage to get ahold of Augustin.


----------



## SixPack (May 23, 2007)

I really hope we don't draft Augustine, how many 5'11" point guards make it in the NBA? Not a whole lot, I see Augustine being a Jameer Nelson type player which is nothing special. I also don't think Westbrook will amount to anything special, he's still very raw. I kind of compare him to Marvin Williams, didn't do a whole lot in college but everyone is amazed with their potential, I really think Westbrook is going to be a bust, no real position and he can't play the PG spot. That leaves Eric Gordon who I really like. Some say why couldn't he carry Indiana? Well with all the scandals that went on last year at Indiana, I don't blame Gordon. Plus, if you replace Gordon with Rose aor Beasley do you think they would have done any better with the talent surrounding them? I don't think so, out of high school, Gordon was on par with Rose and Mayo. People seem to say he's not athletic enough, that is flat out wrong! He is as athletic as Rose and Mayo, if you don't beleive me look at the videos on Youtube. I really hope Eric Gordon falls to our laps when we pick, if we move up or not. No to AUgustin and Westbrook and yes to Gordon!


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Gordon does NOT project very well as an NBA point guard; absolutely atrocious assist rate and assist to turnover rate. He's basically a retread of Ben Gordon, with maybe a slightly higher ceiling.

I'd rather take a chance on a pass first point with a great outside shot and the ability to split defenses, find the open man and reliably setup the pick and roll -- Augustin doesn't need to be the next Steve Nash, he just need to be able to eventually step up and be a reliable, above average starter.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

SixPack said:


> I really hope we don't draft Augustine, how many 5'11" point guards make it in the NBA? Not a whole lot, I see Augustine being a Jameer Nelson type player which is nothing special. I also don't think Westbrook will amount to anything special, he's still very raw. I kind of compare him to Marvin Williams, didn't do a whole lot in college but everyone is amazed with their potential, I really think Westbrook is going to be a bust, no real position and he can't play the PG spot. That leaves Eric Gordon who I really like. Some say why couldn't he carry Indiana? Well with all the scandals that went on last year at Indiana, I don't blame Gordon. Plus, if you replace Gordon with Rose aor Beasley do you think they would have done any better with the talent surrounding them? I don't think so, out of high school, Gordon was on par with Rose and Mayo. People seem to say he's not athletic enough, that is flat out wrong! He is as athletic as Rose and Mayo, if you don't beleive me look at the videos on Youtube. I really hope Eric Gordon falls to our laps when we pick, if we move up or not. No to AUgustin and Westbrook and yes to Gordon!


Jameer Nelson was a scorer in college. Augistin is being called a pure point guard. Their games doesn't compare at all.

Edited to add, he's listed as an inch shorter than Chris Paul. You're going to tell me that one inch makes that big of a difference?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

NateBishop3 said:


> You guys really need to trust KP. He has a great eye for talent. If DJ is the guy, DJ is the guy. Of course, it's possible that LMA has been doing subliminal suggestion while KP sleeps on the Blazers plane.


I completely agree with you. Whatever KP does will be golden... I hope, anyway.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> Jameer Nelson was a scorer in college. Augistin is being called a pure point guard. Their games doesn't compare at all.
> 
> Edited to add, he's listed as an inch shorter than Chris Paul. You're going to tell me that one inch makes that big of a difference?


Augustin averaged 20 ppg his Junior year against better competition vastly better than the A-10. I'd think its safe to say Augustine was a scorer in college as well.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> You guys really need to trust KP. He has a great eye for talent. If DJ is the guy, DJ is the guy. Of course, it's possible that LMA has been doing subliminal suggestion while KP sleeps on the Blazers plane.


Why? They never played together.

So what if they went to the same college.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

I'll buy most of the above arguments for Augustin. To add to them, I'm not convinced they're even intending Augustin (if they draft him) to be a starter. I think they may intend a Roy/Fernandez starting backcourt with Augustin being the speed PG off the bench. That'd eventually leave Blake (or potentially someone else like Koponen) as the 3rd PG, with someone like CDR as the "2nd" SG behind Fernandez, though clearly even if Roy's starting at PG he'll pretty much always be assured of getting _some_ time at SG.

That'd potentially give a fairly strong three guard rotation with nice flexibility for different speeds, etc. I think it makes sense, especially if, as has been reported, Blazers management really considers Augustin a better PG _right now_ than any current PG on the roster.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Augustin will be Jameer Nelson offensive game with much better passing.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Fork said:


> Why? They never played together.
> 
> So what if they went to the same college.


Barrett and Rice have both said that Aldridge has lobbied hard for Augistin. I think they said something along the lines of "whenever highlights or a Texas game was on TV, Aldridge would make everyone watch saying 'there's our boy!"


----------



## SixPack (May 23, 2007)

Guys, Augustine is not starting PG material in this league, he isn't any better than Blake or Jack. Westbrook I believe will be the better pick because he can either be great or a bust, I'm leaning towards bust but I'd rather pick him than Augustine because at least he has some upside where Augustine does not, 5'11" point guards don't have a high success rate in the NBA. The player I really love is Eric Gordon, he's athletic and can shoot the rock.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

SixPack said:


> Guys, Augustine is not starting PG material in this league, he isn't any better than Blake or Jack. Westbrook I believe will be the better pick because he can either be great or a bust, I'm leaning towards bust but I'd rather pick him than Augustine because at least he has some upside where Augustine does not, 5'11" point guards don't have a high success rate in the NBA. The player I really love is Eric Gordon, he's athletic and can shoot the rock.


And I'll be my faith in whomever Pritchard puts _his_ faith in, be it Augustin, Westbrook, Gordon, etc. And again, I could see them drafting Augustin to back up Brandon Roy, the new starting PG.


----------



## UOSean (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm thinking Augustin, Alexander and Westbrook are all smokescreens. . . I bet Pritchard is going after someone he didn't bring into workout. Gordon or even Beasley.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

AudieNorris said:


> How is hassel better than jack? How is moving up a puny three spots worth a trade?


Why do we need Jack? 3 spots is pretty good dude to move a player that we don't need.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

SixPack said:


> Guys, Augustine is not starting PG material in this league, he isn't any better than Blake or Jack. *Westbrook I believe will be the better pick because he can either be great or a bust*,


That is the most stupid thing I have heard in weeks lol


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

World B. Free said:


> Why do we need Jack? 3 spots is pretty good dude to move a player that we don't need.


Even if we didn't need to move up to get a PG, you still would have to do this deal. The drop off in talent after #10 is pretty huge this year. 

Jack stinks and we need to thin the roster anyway. It's a no brainer deal on our end.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

I live in San Antonio; therefore, I have watched a ton of UT games the last few years. I have very mixed feelings about DJ. He does have a very good feel for the game - good floor vision, good decision-making, good basketball IQ. Plus he has a very good shot. Plus his wingspan is much greater than his height. So, I think he could end up being a poor man's Steve Nash - which would still make him a star in the NBA. His height does bother me, especially on the defensive end. I think his last performance - against Memphis - is what sticks in the minds of many. Was that an "off" night, was it an experience he could learn from and adjust to, or was it an omen of things to come? If LMA has been high on him, I wonder what Durant has said? The Sonics desperately need a PG, too. He IS the most NBA-ready pure PG available - beyond Rose. Could he end up with the Sonics - even at #4? There is a huge disparity in opinions about many players in this draft - just look at Miami's apparent hesitation over Beasley! In sum, DJ might be Portland's target for moving up.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

SixPack said:


> I really hope we don't draft Augustine, how many 5'11" point guards make it in the NBA? Not a whole lot, I see Augustine being a Jameer Nelson type player which is nothing special. I also don't think Westbrook will amount to anything special, he's still very raw. I kind of compare him to Marvin Williams, didn't do a whole lot in college but everyone is amazed with their potential, I really think Westbrook is going to be a bust, no real position and he can't play the PG spot. That leaves Eric Gordon who I really like. Some say why couldn't he carry Indiana? Well with all the scandals that went on last year at Indiana, I don't blame Gordon. Plus, if you replace Gordon with Rose aor Beasley do you think they would have done any better with the talent surrounding them? I don't think so, out of high school, Gordon was on par with Rose and Mayo. *People seem to say he's not athletic enough, that is flat out wrong! He is as athletic as Rose and Mayo, if you don't beleive me look at the videos on Youtube. * I really hope Eric Gordon falls to our laps when we pick, if we move up or not. No to AUgustin and Westbrook and yes to Gordon!


I hadn't read anyone questioning his athleticism, especially following his combine. His run/jump numbers were among the elite of his class, but I thought his physical measurements were more amazing. Dude is just 6'2 but has a 6'9 wingspan and carries 222 pounds! He's as quick/fast/explosive as anyone in this draft but weighs as much as most SFs do. If they think he has the lateral quickness to stay with fast PGs, I think you can be rest assured that they won't be passing on him. In KP's two years in charge of Portland's draft he hasn't selected anyone who brings less then average size to their position and his picks are usually very impressive athletes. DJ Augustine is neither, while Gordon is both.

STOMP


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

SixPack said:


> Guys, Augustine is not starting PG material in this league, he isn't any better than Blake or Jack.


So how do you know he won't be better than Blake or Jack? It's a complete unknown at this point, but I'd bet he's almost certainly a better point guard than Jarret Jack already; Jack is really just an undersized shooting guard who can't run the break, likes to jump and *then* try to find somebody to pass to, and can't seem to stop from turning the ball over. I do think DJ is going to have limitations defensively, but hopefully with Greg and LaMarcus backing him up some of that can be mitigated, and Brandon is no slouch on defense either.



> *Westbrook I believe will be the better pick because he can either be great or a bust, I'm leaning towards bust* but I'd rather pick him than Augustine because at least he has some upside where Augustine does not, 5'11" point guards don't have a high success rate in the NBA. The player I really love is Eric Gordon, he's athletic and can shoot the rock.


You basically just made the case for NOT drafting Westbrook in the lottery; players like that belong in the late first round, and as for Gordon, you basically just described the prototypical shooting guard ... too bad we've already got Rudy and Roy


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

People are forgetting we already signed Trenton a few years ago. I distinctly remember all the hoopla and the press conference. Funny, I find no stats as a Blazer for him anywhere. What a stiff!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

nothing to see here


----------

